# RCP Anwendung zu groß?



## hasenbrot (28. Aug 2011)

Ich habe eine kleine RCP-Anwendung, die nur aus einem Fenster, ein paar Buttons und einer Eingabemaske besteht, exportiert und wundere mich nun über deren Gesamtgröße: 105 MB.

Die Optionen "Bundle JRE for this environment with this product" und "Generate metadata repository" habe ich deaktiviert.

Ist es normal, dass RCP Anwendungen so groß sind oder ist bei mir möglicherweise überflüssiger Balast enthalten? Wie kann ich die Anwendung entschlacken?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2011)

hasenbrot hat gesagt.:


> Ist es normal, dass RCP Anwendungen so groß sind oder ist bei mir möglicherweise überflüssiger Balast enthalten? Wie kann ich die Anwendung entschlacken?


Das Product entscheidet wie groß die Anwendung ist. Hängt alles davon ab wie viele Plugins/Features du in deine Product Definition aufnimmst. RCPs gehen normal so ab 10 MB los. Wenn du aber zB JDT aufnimmst, werden es schnell über hundert.


----------



## hasenbrot (29. Aug 2011)

Es gibt in der Anwendung allerdings keine ungenutzten Referenzen, was wiederum nicht heißt, dass es nicht viel Balast gibt, den man entfernen könnte.

Wie kann ich nun systematisch eine RCP-Anwendung entschlacken? Die erste Anlaufstelle wäre für mich Product > Dependencies, aber viellleicht liege ich damit ja nicht richtig.


----------



## maki (29. Aug 2011)

Wie "groß" ist denn deine Traget Platform?


----------



## hasenbrot (29. Aug 2011)

Die Größe weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe "Base RCP" als Target angegeben. Insgesamt komme ich auf 105 MB, obwohl die Anwendung funktional nur sehr klein ist.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2011)

Was ist denn alles in deinem Product enthalten?


----------



## hasenbrot (1. Sep 2011)

Alles, was standardmäßig in das Product gepackt wird. Ich habe den Fehler jetzt allerdings gefunden.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2011)

> Alles, was standardmäßig in das Product gepackt wird.


Es gibt kein standardmäßig. Wäre nett wenn du die Lösung dazuschreibst, falls sonst noch jemand das Problem hat.


----------

